# Clogged Duct, anyone know any secrets to getting rid of it?



## GwendalynsMommy (Mar 12, 2007)

It's been 3 days now and i've tried everything. Warm compresses, massaging it out, using a wide tooth comb to comb it out, dd still nurses roughly every 2 hours and at 13 months I don't know if I could get her to go any more frequently than that. I had thought about pulling out the pump but my body never really responded to the pump and I was worried that might make things worse. So is there some trick of the trade that i'm missing? I'm thinking I might be on the road to an infection. I feel very run down and it's red right over the area that is clogged.


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

My first one took a week to go away. I am currently having one in each breast, and it has been about 2 days.

I think the compresses should be hot. The theory is that the clog is made of fat cells, and fat gets hard when cold and liquidy when hot.

Did you try nursing at a variety of angles?


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GwendalynsMommy* 
It's been 3 days now and i've tried everything. Warm compresses, massaging it out, using a wide tooth comb to comb it out, dd still nurses roughly every 2 hours and at 13 months I don't know if I could get her to go any more frequently than that. I had thought about pulling out the pump but my body never really responded to the pump and I was worried that might make things worse. So is there some trick of the trade that i'm missing? I'm thinking I might be on the road to an infection. I feel very run down and it's red right over the area that is clogged.

I would get some Lecithin ASAP (see one of the Kellymom links below). Also, Garlic (not the deodorized kind) is a natural antibiotic.

It looks like you are familar with moist heat as a remedy but below is another Kelllymom article in case there are any specific suggestions you've missed. I had plugged ducts a couple of times and I would microwave a wet face cloth but make sure to test the heat on my arm before applying it. I also had a small "moist" heating pad. It was small enough for using on a sore neck and came with a thin sponge you moisten. It was awkward to use because even though it was thin it was still stiff but it was an efficient way of apply moist heat easily since you don't have to keep re-heating it. I suppose you could even use a couple of face cloths also so you don't have to keep moistening anything.

I suggest pumping after applying the moist heat. When I was working and pumping and I had a plugged duct I would alternate between the Marmet massage technique, applying moist heat, pumping, and using a combing motion with my fingers. Then I would repeat. If you are really coordinated you can also use compressions or massage while you are pumping; that is usually when I would see the plug (in the form of thickened milk) slowly come out. I realize the pump is not as efficient as milk removal but you have more control over alternating the heat application, massaging, etc. than you would with a baby so it might actually be more effective than nursing.

Also, I think the juice jar pump mentioned in the last Kellymom link could be an interesting science experiment. However, I would take seriously the instructions on cooling the mouth of the jar down. If you do try that you really should post back with the results because I've never heard of anyone else trying it and the info could be very helpful to a fellow sufferer.

Kellymom: Plugged Ducts and Mastitis http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/mom/mastitis.html

Kellymom- Natural Treatments for Nursing Moms Mastitis, a non-antibiotic treatment (about 1/2 of the way down the page)
http://www.kellymom.com/herbal/natur....html#mastitis EXCERPTS Take mom's and baby's clothes off, get into bed and nurse, nurse, nurse (mastitis appears to be the body's way of telling mom to SLOW DOWN). Get as much rest as possible. &#8230; If the mastitis does not improve or gets worse after using this treatment for 24-48 hours, contact your doctor - you may need antibiotic treatment.
ALSO, see "Plugged Ducts" about 3/4 of the way down the page. The first entry includes info on using Lecithin (I believe it thins the plug out), the second entry includes info on raw potato.

Kellymom article on Engorgement http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/...gorgement.html EXCERPT
"Juice Jar" breast pump This simple pump can be useful to help with engorgement, and to draw the nipple out when baby is having a difficult time latching on (which can help prevent nipple trauma).
&#8230; As the air slowly cools inside the jar, it creates a vacuum inside the jar and this gentle suction expresses milk from the breast. Break the suction immediately if you feel discomfort - if the jar cools too quickly it may create excessive suction which can damage breast tissue.
~Cath


----------



## GwendalynsMommy (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow, great info, thanks so much. I have to go in search of a juice jar but may do that when my husband gets home from work this afternoon. I have been using compresses more on the warm side so maybe I should up the heat a little bit and see if that helps. As far as nursing in different angles I have a professional nursing acrobat so I don't think that is an issue. The plug is right at the base of my nipple so I think that's part of why i'm struggling to get rid of it. LO's mouth pretty much covers it while she's nursing so it's been hard to massage.


----------



## TinyMama (Sep 4, 2007)

DH got rid of mine.


----------



## lactationlady (Feb 16, 2004)

A couple of other suggestions:

epsom salt soak: dissolve a couple of tablespoons epsom salts in bowl of warm water. Lean over the bowl, submergin the breast for 5 minutes (not the most comfortable position, but it seems to really help)

nurse while leaning over baby

if all else fails, ultrasound can be very effective at breaking up a stubborn clogged duct. I have referred moms to a local sports medicine place, so you might call around. Also, some chiropractors have ultrasound machines.

oh, and a great warm compress is a disposable baby diaper (that is what I used the free samples that came in the mail for). Just run hot water in it and it holds in the heat for quite a while. It fits around the breast much better than a heating pad and stays warm longer than a wash cloth or towel. You can re-use it too by warming in the microwave for 10-15 seconds (WARNING - always check the temp with your hand before putting it to the breast!)


----------



## crwilson (Mar 13, 2007)

Have you tried hand expressing in a really hot shower with the water spraying directly on the affected breast? That usually does the trick for me.


----------



## sarrible (Oct 29, 2007)

The only thing that worked for me after having a duct that stayed plugged for nearly two weeks was to apply heat, nurse frequently in a lot of different positions and then pump while massaging. It broke free after one day of this routine.

Good luck. These things are a pain.


----------



## mamamirranda (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TinyMama* 
DH got rid of mine.










Joked with my hubby about this while reading this thread. A half hour later a start showing signs of a clogged duct. Drats! Last time I joke with him


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

*Soy lecithin.* Really - get a soy lecithin supplement. I tried it for recurrant ones with mastitis and it worked better than anything else I tried... I'm now off of it after maybe a month or so and no problems now... Also for combing, use lots of soap and a narrow tooth comb, not wide. That helped for me. As did pumping while bending down so that my breast hung down. You can try nursing that way if your LO is a good latcher.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TinyMama* 
DH got rid of mine.









Not often discussed, but usually works. Worth a try if your partner is willing!


----------



## KnitLady (Jul 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganone* 
*Soy lecithin.* Really - get a soy lecithin supplement. I tried it for recurrant ones with mastitis and it worked better than anything else I tried... I'm now off of it after maybe a month or so and no problems now... Also for combing, use lots of soap and a narrow tooth comb, not wide. That helped for me. As did pumping while bending down so that my breast hung down. You can try nursing that way if your LO is a good latcher.

I hear this last time I had a clogged duct. I didn't have a chance to find any that day, but drank some soy milk for good measure. I also GREATLY increased my fluids and between the two, it went away that day. I hope you can get rid of this and avoid mastitis!


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

I always got rid of mine in an extremely hot shower and vigorously massaging the area and pushing the clog towards the nipple. I also had dc's chin facing the clog when nursing which made for some interesting positions. But yah, the hot shower got them out....I could actually _see_ the clog come out......


----------



## heket (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crwilson* 
Have you tried hand expressing in a really hot shower with the water spraying directly on the affected breast? That usually does the trick for me.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parker'smommy* 
I always got rid of mine in an extremely hot shower and vigorously massaging the area and pushing the clog towards the nipple. I also had dc's chin facing the clog when nursing which made for some interesting positions. But yah, the hot shower got them out....I could actually _see_ the clog come out......

A good hot shower with lots of massage and then feeding my nursling immediately afterwards about 99% of the time did the trick for me. If I was at work, I'd massage while I pumped until I could get home for a hot shower and nursling time. If it happened near the weekend, I'd nurse as much as possible (but I WOH fulltime, so it helped to have ds on during the nights and all weekend.)


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parker'smommy* 
I always got rid of mine in an extremely hot shower and vigorously massaging the area and pushing the clog towards the nipple. *I also had dc's chin facing the clog when nursing which made for some interesting positions.* But yah, the hot shower got them out....I could actually _see_ the clog come out......

Parker'smommy,
I'd forgotten this. I don't think I ever really mastered this. I seem to remember having to nursing lying down to accomplish this.
~Cath


----------

